# Sean Casey Animal Rescue-Brooklyn, NY



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I was volunteering in that rescue, just wanted to do so.I lost my job and the next day i decided to go there. I met there our Bebe malti-poo girl who was in ugly , terrible condition 








No one wanted to take her out, she was sitting in tiny carrier  I start to come there every day just to spend time with her. She was hardly walk in first week but she responded to care very well, I gave her massage and after 2 weeks she starts jumping as a bunny. 
Before I came to rescue , I thought they are doing heart breaking job for free. Now I am very disappointed as now I know it is business. When I saw Bebe's eye, all green I asked when they will take her to the vet, and every day was 1 answer "Probably tomorrow" I wanted to take her home as soon as possible but wanted to be sure that she is healthy as i have dog. Well, then it was hurricane Sandy, and 1 more month they didn't take her to the vet. After hurricane my hubby and I drive there to tell them that we brought $$ and want to take her out. Then finally we got her and my life was around her, every 4 hours I gave her eye and ear medications. The nice girl from rescue called me to help few times, then I found owner for the Cockatoo they had , but they asked $500 for him, dogs cost $300 but actually it is $380 , they told me that in stores they worth much more. Well, even if I want to get dog or bird from the store it will be a baby , not an adult.
So, I don't know how other rescues but this one is very picky, some dogs get all the attention and some stay all day long in carrier :/
Sean Casey Animal Rescue | Specializing in the rescue, rehabilitation & placement of reptiles, amphibians, exotic & domestic animals


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

right now they have Maltese mix 5 yo but he looks terrible


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's so sad, good thing you were there for her and watching out for this other little angel. I know it's hard for shelters... No funding, only surviving on donations.. I went to the local shelter today and pulled up as the gas man was going to turn off their gas service...
He asked if I worked there, I said I volunteer, got him to leave it on and he left another notice and I left a message on their machine while he was there...

They need funds to fix a leaking roof, they just had to put a furnace in this winter...
I want to win the powerball for all the fluff we can help!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> That's so sad, good thing you were there for her and watching out for this other little angel. I know it's hard for shelters... No funding, only surviving on donations.. I went to the local shelter today and pulled up as the gas man was going to turn off their gas service...
> He asked if I worked there, I said I volunteer, got him to leave it on and he left another notice and I left a message on their machine while he was there...
> 
> They need funds to fix a leaking roof, they just had to put a furnace in this winter...
> I want to win the powerball for all the fluff we can help!


Trust me , our rescue has serious sponsors. I spoke with people in that area and before it was real rescue, adoption fee for the dog was only $50 
What about now? North Shore Rescue came to Brooklyn where the prices are:
-pure breed puppies under 6 months- $100
-mixed puppies under 6 months- $75
-all dogs after 6 months - $50
Then I came to SCAR and guess what I saw? tons of puppies, pure breed beagles were advertised right away and they didn't stay for long, now calculate.
I love this  I want to win the powerball for all the fluff we can help! Finally I met some one who has wish almost like I do 
My biggest dream is to have enough funds to buy 1 house for my family, 2nd house for the rescue where ppl can donate as much as they want, buy German Shepherd (miss mine) 
I want to be only with animals, not with ppl any more . PPL play games behind your back, animals love you unconditionally . My dogs are not animals, they are human beings and I treat them as my kids, even kids told me that they want to be a dogs as I love our babies more  
*Now, Michelle, I have page where we collect money by selling art or what ever it is, or just asking ppl to help. Not so much but sometimes we get some $$. I don't take money, you will be responsible for it, all I can do is to create something and sell , then send you money from paypal and you will donate it to rescue. I just prefer to help specific pet, so then in future we can ask for the picture of then and now, and people will see that they help to real dog/cat/etc
Please take a look, it is not business page, I don't take money at all, only when people were helping me to get Bebe and pay for her medications. The page was created just to help animals*
https://www.facebook.com/SavingLifeForLittleDog


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've done something like that before, offered a custom made dog tag and raffeled it off and gave that money to our shelter to help them with a furnace.

We'll have to figure out what we can do, rescue is very close to this group's heart...

We play the powerball hoping to help rescues. I sometimes see those "lotto winners shows" where they profile winners and what they did with their money... They spend it on mansions, lots of fancy cars, boats and other expensive stuff...I keep thinking, "do you know how many animals you could help with that money?"
Hubby says same thing...
We collect aluminum cans on our walks or where ever we find them and donate that to the shelter. I raffel things off or donate items to rescue for raffels... and I donate time to our shelter.I fixed drywall and painted murals for their adopt a thon, for June...


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Michelle, ask your rescue if they need pee pee pads, i can share. Our rescue has tons of them but they use newspapers instead.


----------

